# My first experience with kickback



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I was at the table saw yesterday doing what we all do everyday, cross cutting. I am building a small cabinet the LOML and was crosscutting a panel on the cross cut sled. I was squaring one end before cutting to final dimension. I was trimming about an 1/8" off, I pushed the sled through the cut without any problems. The issue occurred after I began to pull the sled back with the panel and cut off still in place. As I pulled the sled back the cutoff caught the blade and kicked back through the kerf in the sled. The cut off shot through the kerf at an unbelievable speed. It hit me in the abdomen and shattered into multiple pieces. Luckily it didnt break the skin. I do have some brusing which will be with me for a few days. I feel lucky, and will be redesigning the sled. I definately have a new found respect for my table saw.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Certainly glad it wasn't any worse than that!

I had always thought that the cross cut sled would virtually eliminate ant problems of this sort!- As usual, looks like I was wrong!

Looking forward to seeing how you redesign your sled.

Lew


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the warning.

Like Lew said, I never considered the possibility of a small offcut shooting back through the kerf in the sled.


----------



## TimberMan (Nov 30, 2008)

I am glad to hear that you are ok. If you have a pic of your current sled I would be interested in seeing it. You might get some feedback on the redesign.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

talk about probabilities…. I guess even that 0.000001% tends to happen after all.

glad to hear it wasn't worse! live and learn.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Having had kickback…and other surprise experiences, it's always a good idea to read all safety instructions…create the proper feather boards and push sticks, along with examining the remnants of the problem…piece things back together…to see and to ponder the problem at hand. I had an experience on my drill press…a bit grabbed and threw the piece halfway across the shop…after striking me in the chest…no injury, but it taught me a good lesson on the speed of drilling…and from that I've created a few helps. Wearing safety goggles always…etc…etc… These experiences teach respect. Which is why I wonder about woodworkers who make things without technology…with handtools. Do you suppose that they ever experience kickback? We all examine our motivations during such incidents. It sounds as if you didn't have the work piece clamped down or tightly fixed on the sled…and it turned slightly.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am glad to hear that you weren't seriously hurt. At times we tend to get complacent about using our tools and, it is little reminders like this, that serve to reinforce the concept that we can get seriously injured by them, often through no apparent fault of our own. But sharing this does give the rest of us the opportunity to avoid a similar accident.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I would send in a pic, but after the accident I "dismantled" the sled to put it in nice terms. In my redesign I will be adding a block or box to the rear of the sled that will cover the blade and resultig kerf as it exits the sled. I have seen other designs that are similar but they looked odd or clunky to me. I now know the reason for the extra protection. I will submit some pics when I have completed the new sled.

There was a video recently posted with a new sled. My sled was very similar to the one posted. It even showed the open kerf to the rear of the sled.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I made a gantry on mine and attached a hold down from a caulking lgun to it.
It keeps the board from sliding and the gantry protects me from flying offcuts houl they occur.

From New Album 4/10/08 1:07 PM

Bob


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Kick backs are no fun just look at my pics in the projects section


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Glad that it wasn't a bigger problem.


----------



## rcsec (Jan 14, 2009)

Being new to woodworking I'm concerned about safety. This article on a cross-cut sled has me thinking. I can find a lot of plans for cross-cut sleds. I also read Shop Notes. I'm assuming projects & plans from Shop Notes will be safer than just a set of plans posted on the internet? What makes Bob's current sled safer, the board on the trailing side of the sled? That clamp looks very useful!
Thanks


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

rcsec, the main differences on my sled is the ability to lock down the material right to the end of the cut with the clamp and the blade guard at the back to prevent the blade from sticking out at the end of the cut.

cheers
Bob


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I had 3 experiences with kickback today alone. I can't use my TS sled for what I'm doing, and cutting 600+ pcs, I'm thinking that the 3 painful ones (so far today) are enough. Fortunately, it's "just" my chest and tummy that were hit, but I watched one piece fly right past me and nearly take out a light. You can thinki you've got every base covered, but sometimes you really don't.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've seen them at Marc Adams School of Woodworking with a Plexiglas cover shaped like an upside down "U" that slid in slot on the front and back were the blocks are,so when you slide the piece your cutting under it you have a safety guard. You could just screw a flat piece of plexi in place if the front & back are high enough.Thanks for the post you can never be reminded enough about safety.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I can't comment on the situations presented here as there are no pics and vague descriptions.

I wonder if the procedures could have been done using a miter saw or bandsaw in place of the table saw?
I've had to catch myself several times truing to use the tablesaw in lieu of a better tool in my shop.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Bob, speaking for myself, I could have used a cut-off saw for what I was doing, but have it at another location. by "saving time" not going to get it, I now have 3 pretty ugly bruises and abrasions on my upper torso. It was suggested that perhaps, if you want to protect your upper torso, then maybe a person could either wear a baseball catchers' or hockey goalies' chest pad. While it would be cumbersome, I suspect it wouldn't feel as bad as having wood kicking back at you.


----------

